# Reasons to choose from among 622/722/722k?



## RBob (Jan 30, 2006)

From what I've read here, it looks like the only noticeable differences are HD size and OTA tuners. Is that right? Any performance or reliability differences?

I don't think the larger HD or multiple OTA tuners will matter to me.

I called Dish to price an upgrade to HD and when I said I wanted the 722k (newer must be better, right?) the CSR offered the 622 instead. There's no price advantage to me, so maybe they have a warehouse full of them.

So, when it comes time to order the stuff, should I insist on a specific model, or just take what comes in the truck?


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

RBob said:


> From what I've read here, it looks like the only noticeable differences are HD size and OTA tuners. Is that right? Any performance or reliability differences?
> 
> I don't think the larger HD or multiple OTA tuners will matter to me.
> 
> ...


That doesnt sound right considering the fact that the CSR cant specify in the system whether to set up a 622 or 722(k), and what gets sent to you simply depends on whats on the truck, but by default most houses get the 722(k) now and only get a 622 if theres no 722(k)'s.


----------



## RBob (Jan 30, 2006)

Inkosaurus said:


> ... by default most houses get the 722(k) now and only get a 622 if theres no 722(k)'s.


Well, that's the important part, I guess; I take what I get.

Still, _if_ I had a choice, is there any reason (other than HD size or OTA tuners) to choose one over the other?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Aside from the larger hard drives on the higher models:

722,722k can use the USB sling adapter whereas the 622 cannot.

The 722k has no built-in OTA tuner but can have a 2 tuner OTA module installed for a total of 4 recordable tuners and the second OTA tuner is directly addressable via TV output2.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The 722 and 722k have a black case which to me would be a critical factor. There are some differences beyond those that are obvious - the 722k is the newest hardware. If you don't want a larger hard drive and don't get OTA, there's probably nothing to gain by getting a 722k over a 722. But if I got OTA, the ability to record 4 programs at the same time during prime time is a real plus.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

The 722K has beter ventilation than the 722.


----------

